# Jack3d first use review



## readyformore (Nov 3, 2009)

Well, used it for the first time today... took in 1 1/2 scoops about 35 mins before my workout and when i got to the gym.. wow? umm... usually i can't even run a mile at 6mph... yeah... today... 8mph... I felt like not like all jittery or anything like energy drinks make me but i just felt AWAKE... my workout was AWESOME... wouldn't say the BEST workout but definitely up there!! the taste was EHH for a supp it was like a 8/10 but as a normal drink it was like a 4/10 lol... didn't seem to mix well had it all stuck at the bottom sadly having the last drink all sandy and strong lol... workout wise this thing gave me so much energy... i was working out for about 2 hours and just stopped because i have work tmw but i felt like i could go for another mile!!! overall first impression rating is at 9/10 for the amount that i took... no crash just made me feel awake... i'm always super tired since i can only go at night.. will be taking 2 scoops tmw and will post a follow up on it... any questions feel free to ask... (it has beta alanine which makes that tingling but i hardly got it)


----------



## readyformore (Nov 5, 2009)

2nd use review
umm WOW? i took 2 scoops today.. i usually work out with just 135 then go up to about 155... well no... not today... um.. can you say 185? LOL that 135 felt so light that it wasn't funny... running was a BREEZE! umm.. all's i got to say is... i HIGHLY recommend this...


----------



## quark (Nov 5, 2009)

I've been using this since it was first introduced and unlike products such as NOExplode it has retained pretty much all the intensity. Another plus is that you only need to mix in 4-6 oz of water. Big plug for this.


----------



## readyformore (Nov 5, 2009)

jchappj said:


> I've been using this since it was first introduced and unlike products such as NOExplode it has retained pretty much all the intensity. Another plus is that you only need to mix in 4-6 oz of water. Big plug for this.



yup... wow.. i can't belive i wasn't told about this before... i'm going to have to stick down to 1.5 scoops.. i'm still wide awake LOL how much do you take?


----------



## quark (Nov 5, 2009)

readyformore said:


> yup... wow.. i can't belive i wasn't told about this before... i'm going to have to stick down to 1.5 scoops.. i'm still wide awake LOL how much do you take?



 I mix three scoops with about six ounces of water. I also take a couple of SciFit Kre-Alks and BCAAs pre-workout. I know Will pooh poohs anything other than creatine mono (which jack3d has in it too), but I seem to see a difference taking this. Placebo? Maybe, but I'm really happy with this combo right now.


----------



## JonPiven (Nov 6, 2009)

readyformore said:


> Well, used it for the first time today... took in 1 1/2 scoops about 35 mins before my workout and when i got to the gym.. wow? umm... usually i can't even run a mile at 6mph... yeah.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wow, I going to give it a shoot


----------



## Ben dur (Nov 25, 2009)

i purchase JACK3D a few days ago because it was on sale at the local "vitamin shoppe" for $26, for 45 servings

making it the cheapest preworkout sup i have found to date

although noXplode is my favorite sup, this is certainly a MAJOR contender

the size of the product, and the serving size leave me sceptical as to how much CRAP is added to the others...

5g and this is a HIGHLY effective PreW/O supp

5 grams?
yeah thats like
a teaspoon or something

its almost halarious when you open it and see the scooper for the first time...



i took 1 mounded up scoop, as i always do with pre workout supps...

heaping? no, just a liberal scoop.

maybe 6 grams, at most.


as always i took my prew/o, grabbed my bag, and headed out the door

about 15 minutes passed before my first rep.

within the first 10 minutes of my workout, i could tell this supp was no bullshit.

slight tingle, great energy, and rock hard, skin stretching pumps.

i cannot say it beats my personal fav (noXplode) although it does leave me skeptical as to how much of whats in noXplode is complete garbage...

it is comparably effective, but it is dwarfed by the big red jug...
it isnt obnoxious tasting. infact it is actually quite tolerable, even slightly pleasing..

i will purchase again


----------



## Ben dur (Nov 25, 2009)

i may add that at massnutrition pricing

$22/45 servings makes JACK3D $0.49 per serving

$31/50 servings makes noXplode $0.62 per serving


makes it a slightly cheaper purchase


----------



## Ben dur (Nov 25, 2009)

i doubt there is ANY other pre workout that compares in pricing aside from a home brew, or just plain AAKG


----------



## quark (Nov 25, 2009)

It's very effective for me also. I especially like that it only takes 4-6 ounces of water and mixes up completely.


----------



## soxmuscle (Nov 25, 2009)

I have some of this coming in the mail right now.

Excited to try it.


----------



## Ben dur (Nov 26, 2009)

i espesially like how it is extremely cheap, and highly effective at serving sizes which match up with the "servings per container" number

aswell as 
Creatine Mono
AAKG
Beta Alanine
and Caffiene

are the first 4 ingredients

less filler
less cost
less bullshit
more effective


----------



## CORUM (Nov 27, 2009)

I Was Contemplating On This Stuff, I Think I Am Sold!!! Thanks


----------



## masokist (Dec 1, 2009)

one word for jack3d. LEGIT. this stuff is the real deal. nice clean energy and focus throughout your whole workout


----------



## readyformore (Dec 14, 2009)

yeah i see all you others that tried it like it as well 

I still say this is the best product i've ever had.. I now have to take 3 scoops because it's usually all that works for me but i DO go really late so that's a reason... definitely a top product in my book hah

still take it pre workout every time... took 3 scoops 1 hour before working out and it worked wonders...

anyone have a idea on all of the ingredients of this yet?


----------



## dave 236 (Dec 14, 2009)

It doesn't have alot of fillers . Pretty much just arginine,cre mono, beta alanine. And yea it is the best I've used at any price ,but for the money it's hard to beat.


----------



## paradOxz90 (Jan 15, 2011)

Sup fellas.
Completely new to the whole building scene. Im a big bloke, but im gonna trim and get rocked. Im being trained by a dude whos been a builder for 18 years now and he uses that NoXplode stuff. I was in at the bodybuilding store in my city and the woman there pointed me straight towards Jack3d and had nothing but good things to say about it. And obviously, it shows here. Nothing but good stuff to say aswell.
Im gonna give it a go tomorrow for the first time, Shall see how we go


----------



## MUSSCAT (Jan 15, 2011)

masokist said:


> one word for jack3d. LEGIT. this stuff is the real deal. nice clean energy and focus throughout your whole workout


 
Once you go Jacked you never go back!


----------



## johnnyringo74 (Jan 15, 2011)

i have used most PWO supps and this is by far the best for me. Ive used jackd for about a year and it has not lost its luster. i love it...!!!! ive pushed this stuff so hard for so long, seems there company would give me some samples.. !! ha!


----------



## oufinny (Jan 15, 2011)

Jack3d is legit, been using it since it came out.  I do feel that NTKTS took Jack3d and made it better.  Why you ask?  I need 2-3 scoops of Jack3d and 1 of NTKTS so I get 15 servings of Jack3d give or take and 40 of NTKTS... its simple math and the ingredients are the same.  As always, YMMV so if you want the same thing but want to get more for your money, check out NTKTS.


----------



## SloppyJ (Jan 15, 2011)

Wish it didn't have creatine in it. 

I love my white flood though.


----------



## x~factor (Jan 15, 2011)

I like to mix my lemon flavor Jack3d with lemonade juice instead of straight up water. I noticed it doesn't dissolve easily. The first time I used it, I couldn't sleep that night... similar to the first time I ever used Creatine. I guess Jack3d is the new Swole V2.


----------



## bodydwl (Jan 15, 2011)

Jack3d is very good for energy but if you looking for something a little stronger try speed xtreme by lecheek nutrition.


----------



## theCaptn' (Jan 15, 2011)

dave 236 said:


> It doesn't have alot of fillers . Pretty much just arginine,cre mono, beta alanine. And yea it is the best I've used at any price ,but for the money it's hard to beat.


 
I dont think the arginine,cre mono, beta alanine do shit, but the stim effect is pretty damn good


----------



## SloppyJ (Jan 15, 2011)

theCaptn' said:


> I dont think the arginine,cre mono, beta alanine do shit, but the stim effect is pretty damn good


 
I thought beta alanine was your claim to fame?


----------



## theCaptn' (Jan 16, 2011)

SloppyJ said:


> I thought beta alanine was your claim to fame?


 
only via the intra-anal delivery method


----------



## SloppyJ (Jan 16, 2011)

theCaptn' said:


> only via the intra-anal delivery method


 

Holler if you need a ram-rod.


----------



## Beebo (Jan 17, 2011)

i have found jack3d for 18$ a jug, dont wanna mention other websites on this one, just google it and you'll find it. $18.00!!!!! WOW!!!


----------



## big60235 (Jan 17, 2011)

I love Jack3d. After a bottle or 2 it is hard to workout with out it.


----------



## AKIRA (Jan 17, 2011)

I really like it, but now that I am on my 2nd bottle, I notice significant crashes. 

Also, Ive asked about this with no avail, but here goes again.  This "pump" people strive for actually makes me very inflexible.  I mean, with all that blood going into the muscles, it ends up being hard to move.  Kind of a drawback no one has ever mentioned.

Does anyone ever take jack3d just for a pick me up?

Grape tastes so good.  Best tasting supp ive ever had.


----------

